# 1/14 New Orleans Hornets - Portland TrailBlazers



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Friday, January 14th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena 

*(4-30) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Portland Trail Blazers*
*(15-19)*


*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Baron Davis #1 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Dan Dickau #2 | Bostjan Nachbar #10


*Portland Trail Blazers Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Nick Van Exel #19 
Damon Stoudamire #3 
*Frontcourt:*
Ruben Patterson #21 
Zach Randolph #50 
Theo Ratliff #42
*Key Subs:*






















Derek Anderson #1 | Joel Przybilla #10 | Sebastian Telfair #31


*Key MatchUp:*









*against*








*Baron Davis #1´`´`´`´`´`Nick Van Exel #19*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Blazers are playing without Darius Miles and Shareef Abdur-Rahim who are both on the IL!
My prediction:
Hornets: 92
Jail Blazers: 86


BTW: z-bo looks funny on that pic with the background in this color....


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

my prediction:

Hornets 94
Blazers 89 

BD will finish with another TD :yes:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Hornets can for sure win this one with 2 of Portlands starters out! Also it should be a good game 2 former Gonzaga players facing off Dan Dickau and Richie Frahm!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ill be at the game sitting 16 rows up behind the visitors bench...I hope Telfair plays a good bit...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Ill be at the game sitting 16 rows up behind the visitors bench


*dreaming about attending a NBA game*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> *dreaming about attending a NBA game*


Same with me....
@JSimo12: can you please report afterwards how it was, the athmosphere and everything, please?!?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Blazers are playing without Darius Miles and Shareef Abdur-Rahim who are both on the IL!
> My prediction:
> Hornets: 92
> ...



OK once again a question for the ignorant and uninformed. What does the trailblazer organization need to do for people to stop calling them he Jailblazers. The joke was funny...and current when there were a bunch of "bad" people on the team, but the organization has done nothing but try to resolve this by trading away their "bad" people.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> OK once again a question for the ignorant and uninformed. What does the trailblazer organization need to do for people to stop calling them he Jailblazers. The joke was funny...and current when there were a bunch of "bad" people on the team, but the organization has done nothing but try to resolve this by trading away their "bad" people.


They got still Z-Bo#50 and they got still Damon Stoudamire and they got still Qyntel Woods and they got still.... 

but especially for you I'm gonna write from now on: Trail Blazers instead of Jail Blazers (Oops, I just wrote it again)


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Dan Dickau is playing awesome! 18 points and its half time!! I hope he gets another career high!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> 
> They got still Z-Bo#50 and they got still Damon Stoudamire and they got still Qyntel Woods and they got still....
> ...




Why is Z-Bo a bad guy? Damon for all he's been through has been clean for over a year, and the Trailblazers suspended Woods before the season and he hasn't played since. 

I really am wondering what the team needs to do to break out of the image they one had.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> 
> Same with me....
> @JSimo12: can you please report afterwards how it was, the athmosphere and everything, please?!?


K well I go to a lot of Hornets games and this was by far the most exciting game of this season. I mean Sacramento was awesome but people didnt expect it and the crowd was hungry for a win this time. Stoudemire and Van Excel were so awesome and this game set an NBA Record for three's in the first half with 23. It was a lights out shooting performance on both sides. I sat really close and I was really impressed with J.R. Smith. He didnt have a great game stats wise but he played great and didnt look like a rookie. Dan Dickau really played solid and got his career high and I of course was very glad to see that. Telfair will be a great PG in this league and I was most impressed with his defense on Baron Davis. You usually dont see high school players coming out and having good defense. 

At the end of the game my girlfriend and I went to where the Hornets walk off the court and JR Smith looked right at me and threw his towel at me but some ****head reached out and grabbed it...:upset: But it was a great game to go to...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, great win, with baron back and J.R. developing we start to catch fire! Would we have had a chance for the playoffs if noone would have been injured???


Boxscore 

Recap


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> K well I go to a lot of Hornets games and this was by far the most exciting game of this season. I mean Sacramento was awesome but people didnt expect it and the crowd was hungry for a win this time. Stoudemire and Van Excel were so awesome and this game set an NBA Record for three's in the first half with 23. It was a lights out shooting performance on both sides. I sat really close and I was really impressed with J.R. Smith. He didnt have a great game stats wise but he played great and didnt look like a rookie. Dan Dickau really played solid and got his career high and I of course was very glad to see that. Telfair will be a great PG in this league and I was most impressed with his defense on Baron Davis. You usually dont see high school players coming out and having good defense.
> ...


Maybe JR thought u were Dan Dickau and wanted you to wash his towel for him  

But must've been an awesome game to watch, good thing you decided to go after that debate you had over at the Portland board!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> At the end of the game my girlfriend and I went to where the Hornets walk off the court and JR Smith looked right at me and threw his towel at me but some ****head reached out and grabbed it...:upset: But it was a great game to go to...


I know this feeling, because I was on the preseason game Miami-Orlando and Keyon Dooling looked at me at the walk off and wanted to throw his wristband to me but someone other reached out and grabbed it....:whoknows:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I wish I had seen the first half to see the big comeback. There were an unbelievable amount of 3s hit by both teams. Porland didn't have Randolph to score inside so we were able to take advantage of that. Our 8 man rotation is working well, especially the three guys coming off the bench.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Last time we won, so hopefully we can do this again!!!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Last time we won, so hopefully we can do this again!!!


It's about time for another win!!


----------

